# sr24det



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

yeah so i was just flipping through the JWT site and noticed a sr24det stroker kit. that is absolutely insane but sweet. anyone have any brains on this subject? is this another outreagiously pricey stroker kit that very few can afford?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I haven't seen a cheap stroker kit from a major company to this day, so I'm going to assume yes.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, 2.4L? I thought the maximum you could get from an SR20 Stroker kit was 2.2L


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

JUN's stroker kit takes the displacement to 2.2L and costs $4000+. Pretty much all Japanese stroker kits cost somewhere in that range. JWT's stroker kit costs about $2000 I believe (not sure on price at all, so don't quote me) and takes the displacement to 2.4L. So take a guess which one's the better option.


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

yeah, i think the jwt stroker kit would be an awesome mod. the thing is, would it last as long as a jun kit? i mean, jun kits are really, really stout. damn near bombproof. but a 2.4L would just be sweet. it would be a little hard to mate with a disco potato turbo and a hundred shot of nos (which i may install soon)


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Why would you bother with a SR20? For that much you could goto a RB on a RWD drive chassis.....

And its still a alloy bock, timeing chain thing...erk.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> Why would you bother with a SR20? For that much you could goto a RB on a RWD drive chassis.....
> 
> And its still a alloy bock, timeing chain thing...erk.....


You're in Australlia, so if you don't know by now, the 200sx here in the U.S. is a FWD chassis (similar to the Lucino and Sunny), not the RWD (Silvia) version like you got there. There are no RWD cars here equipped with an SR20 unless the SR20 has been swapped in. If you have a Sentra or a 200sx here (FWD), your only options are SR or GA. RB will only fit in the 240sx (RWD, Silvia platform) and the Z cars.

Even so, the RB isn't very easy to come by, it's pretty rare to see anyone that has done an RB25DET and even more rare to even have the opportunity to see an RB26DETT first hand. 

The SR20 stroker kit is alot more economical for our RWD cars and is the only option for the FWD ones (if you want more than 2L that is...excluding the crappy KA24).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, I've prolly only seen 5 RB26DETTs in my life (first hand) and 3 of them were still in their original (Skyline GTR) engine bays.


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

i'm still a virgin to the skyline world. we don't get too many in upstate new york.

but i do swear i caught a glimpse of an R-33 when i was in Grand Caymen.

i'm still 16, so it's not like i'm always bombin around to car shows and shit like that, plus, as i mentioned up at the top, i live in the hudson valley, nothing here.


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

one more thing...

up here there are like 2 1/2 civics per person, so you guys can imagine what that would be like...


----------



## Stylin'SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

BBDETSER said:


> one more thing...
> 
> up here there are like 2 1/2 civics per person, so you guys can imagine what that would be like...



you're right kev there are alot of civics up here, u spit and you hit one, but look on the bright side u spit on a civic, all good there!


----------



## yashin (Feb 7, 2004)

that would probably be pretty cool to see, but the car would probably not be streetable at all, so it might be kinda useless unless you're building a drag/race car


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

huh  why would an SR24DET no be streetable?


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

because you'll have to mess with the timing enough that it's very advanced, has a definate power band (that might not be street worthy), and it's just an overall mess. you could do it for the street. it would sound like a god damn hotrod running open headers.


----------

